# Looking for Friends to Trade Fruit With!



## Hilbunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello,
I’m looking for friend who want to trade some fruit! I’m looking for pears and cherries!

I have apples, oranges, and peaches.

also l don’t have too many friends who play so I’m looking for some more online friends. Willing to share furniture and recipes. Adults only 21+ pls.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 21, 2020)

I have pears (lots) and a few cherries. Let me know if you would like me to come and get them - no charge.


----------



## Hilbunny (Apr 21, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> I have pears (lots) and a few cherries. Let me know if you would like me to come and get them - no charge.



Good morning and yes please! I have full stacks of apples, oranges, and peaches I can give you. Def just a few of each would be amazing!!!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 21, 2020)

Hilbunny said:


> Good morning and yes please! I have full stacks of apples, oranges, and peaches I can give you. Def just a few of each would be amazing!!!



It's okay. I can give you these. No need to swap. I will leave the pears and cherries by the airport. I will send you a Dodo code now


----------



## Hilbunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tanky (Apr 23, 2020)

Hilbunny said:


> Hello,
> I’m looking for friend who want to trade some fruit! I’m looking for pears and cherries!
> 
> I have apples, oranges, and peaches.
> ...



Hi  I have cherries I can give you but I have to buy them, my cherry trees are regrowing. I really need oranges and peaches, if you're willing to trade let me know 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



purple_vixen said:


> I have pears (lots) and a few cherries. Let me know if you would like me to come and get them - no charge.



Hi, you have pears? I have cherries if that interests you but if you're willing to part with 5 pears that'd be awesome


----------



## Glitzi S. (May 3, 2021)

Hilbunny said:


> Hello,
> I’m looking for friend who want to trade some fruit! I’m looking for pears and cherries!
> 
> I have apples, oranges, and peaches.
> ...



Hi! I'm new to this side and also in ACNH. I would like to trade with you! I have pears (native fruit) some cherries and some coconuts. I would like to trade them with 3 of yours. )


----------



## Roobi (May 3, 2021)

Hi. I'm also just strating out. If anyone has cherries (just one's enough) I'd like to trade. I have apples, pears, oranges and coconuts atm


----------



## Glitzi S. (May 3, 2021)

Roobi said:


> Hi. I'm also just strating out. If anyone has cherries (just one's enough) I'd like to trade. I have apples, pears, oranges and coconuts atm


Hi! I have cherries. I would like to trade with your apple and orange


----------



## Roobi (May 3, 2021)

Glitzi S. said:


> Hi! I have cherries. I would like to trade with your apple and orange



Sure! I can give you 10 of each, I have plenty  I can dm you a dodo code when you're ready.


----------



## Glitzi S. (May 3, 2021)

Roobi said:


> Sure! I can give you 10 of each, I have plenty  I can dm you a dodo code when you're ready.


Thank you so much  i am ready


----------



## Sasey (May 3, 2021)

I am also fairly new to the game. I have cherries on my island and I am also looking for new friends to trade with in the future as well if interested. 
Friend code - 8287-1917-5781


----------



## TheDoc (May 3, 2021)

So I'm not the only one with the apple and peaches situation lol

If anyone could help me I can trade pumpkin starts.
Cherry.
Pear.
Coconut or oranges 

Thanks in advance.

Doc


----------



## Looigi (May 3, 2021)

I can Have All The Fruits So TheDoc I Can Give them to you but Honestly I Dont Need The Pumpkins You Can Keep Them. Also I Will Add  A Post Once I'm Free And Can Make The Transaction


----------



## TheDoc (May 3, 2021)

That's amazing!!!!
Thank you


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 3, 2021)

If anyone needs some fruit I can drop a code rn to come pick my orchid!!   I have all fruit and no need for anything in exchange


----------



## TheDoc (May 3, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> If anyone needs some fruit I can drop a code rn to come pick my orchid!!   I have all fruit and no need for anything in exchange



Apples and peaches for me if that's ok?

I'm ready to load up now if you let me know what to do

THANKS!!!!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 3, 2021)

Sure! I’ll give you a dodo-code that you can use at the airport to visit my island online. Just a minute to get the code ill message you!


----------



## TheDoc (May 3, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Sure! I’ll give you a dodo-code that you can use at the airport to visit my island online. Just a minute to get the code ill message you!


That's amazing thank you!!!!


----------



## Sasey (May 3, 2021)

Got a few cherries on the trees around the island. Online now.


----------



## Karalouise21 (May 5, 2021)

Sasey said:


> I am also fairly new to the game. I have cherries on my island and I am also looking for new friends to trade with in the future as well if interested.
> Friend code - 8287-1917-5781


Hi I'm looking for xherries! I have oranges and coconuts and a few pears as well if you're looking for any of those! Also hyacinths, tulips and wildflowers. I just sent you a friend request, I'm Kara.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021



BellBrokeGirl said:


> If anyone needs some fruit I can drop a code rn to come pick my orchid!!   I have all fruit and no need for anything in exchange


That would be fantastic! I love the idea of an orchard and I am v in need of new fruit


----------



## Sasey (May 5, 2021)

Karalouise21 said:


> Hi I'm looking for xherries! I have oranges and coconuts and a few pears as well if you're looking for any of those! Also hyacinths, tulips and wildflowers. I just sent you a friend request, I'm Kara.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## Karalouise21 (May 5, 2021)

Cool! I'm on UK time and I mostly play in the evenings


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 5, 2021)

Karalouise21 said:


> Hi I'm looking for xherries! I have oranges and coconuts and a few pears as well if you're looking for any of those! Also hyacinths, tulips and wildflowers. I just sent you a friend request, I'm Kara.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021
> 
> ...


Hey Kara! You are welcome to come over and take as much fruit as you want! Send me a pm and I can send you a code


----------



## Karalouise21 (May 5, 2021)

A private message on the forum?


----------



## Lassielynne (May 14, 2021)

Hi!  Newbie here!  Looking for someone who plays that I can visit....also looking for fruit too please, I have: cherries, oranges and apples.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 14, 2021)

Hey I have some fruit in storage I can part with! I recently chopped down all my fruit trees so that’s all I have currently though


----------

